
Disrupting Wall Street [pdf] - gregko
https://www.time-machine.com/DISRUPTING-WALL-STREET-Print.pdf
======
mtt05001
This is an incredibly fascinating concept, I'd love to see other opinions on
the top of algorithmic trading!

